# Canpc



## mschrist3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello,

I am taking the CANPC test on Friday.  I do not figure the time units of course our billing system does any quick tips on how to quickly calculate this?  Also any other test taking tips would be great.

Marla Christensen CPC


----------



## lovetocode (Oct 14, 2011)

1 time unit is equal to 15 minutes, so if the case took 1 hour, you have 4 time units.  The study guide for CANPC states if the time is 1 hour and 6 minutes, you still have 4 time units, however if the case is 1 hour and 7 minutes, your time units will be 5.  CANPC states do not round time units up until 7 minutes have been reached.  Hope this helps-good luck!!


----------



## pbailey (Oct 16, 2011)

*Anesthesiology - Patt*

Marla,

I would be interested in your feedback on what you thought about the CANPC exam.  One recommendation I would make is to mark your answers in the book and filli in your grid at the end.  This was a time saver for me and I also did not feel stressed by having to move back and forth between the book and the grid.

Feel free to contact me at Patricia.Bailey@wcthealthnetwork.org

Thank you 

Patti


----------

